# Probleme pour recharger ipod nano avec une prise usb



## stef6907 (2 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je viens d'acquérir un Ipod nano 4ème génération (chromatic) il y a 2 jour, quand je le branche sur mon ordinateur, tout fonctionne correctement (j'ai pu mettre des musics, photos, vidéos ..etc), j'ai aussi pu le charger avec l'ordinateur. Par contre, lorsque je veux le charger avec une *prise* *usb*, cela ne marche pas, enfin quand je le branche a ma *prise* *usb*, il y a une diminution de la luminosité de l'ipod et rien d'autre. Je n'ai pas essayé de le charger une nuit entiere avec la *prise* *usb* car j'ai peur de le faire sauté ... Avant de faire nimportequoi, je fais appelle a vous en espérant que vous allez m'aider ! 

 Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2008)

Change de port USB. Celui que tu utilises doit être sous-alimenté.


----------



## stef6907 (3 Novembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Change de port USB. Celui que tu utilises doit être sous-alimenté.



Oups, désolé, j'ai oublier de précisé qu'il sagit d'un "adaptateur" prise usb secteur (Prise usb ou l'ont peut branché toute sorte d'appareil usb sur une "prise d'électricité") Photo ici (C'est a peu près sa) Par contre, quand je branche le mp3 de ma soeur, çà fonctionne correctement !


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2008)

C'est pas pour rien qu'Apple en a fabriqué des spéciaux pour iPod&iPhone ® ! 
Oublie cet adaptateur, ton iPod risque bien plus des problèmes qu'autre chose&#8230;

Si il ne veut pas se recharger, alors ne le force pas.

Adaptateur secteur USB Apple: 20&#8364;.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2008)

Apple bride ses iPod. Ils n'acceptent que certains accessoires.
Même problème avec des chargeurs allume-cigare ou des dock-station made in HK.
Si tu n'as pas d'accessoires officiels "made for iPod", ça merdoie.


----------



## fandipod (3 Novembre 2008)

Moi j'ai essayé avec un chargeur samsung et ça marche pas... Tu es bon pour acheter un adaptateur secteur....


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2008)

En effet, seuls les "Made for iPod/iPhone" marchent correctement.

Il faut le savoir, c'est tout. 
Je t'envoie le lien pour l'adaptateur secteur pour ton iPod! 

Ici:
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB051ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA4NA&mco=MjIzNjgxNQ

C'est 25&#8364;, mais j'ai la carte FNAC donc je fais des amalgames&#8230;


----------



## fandipod (3 Novembre 2008)

Ah là là cette carte fnac si elle existait pas.... LOL


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Ah là là cette carte fnac si elle existait pas.... LOL



Flood&#8230;
Donc, Stef, tu te souviendras qu'il te faut du "Made for ipod"!


----------



## stef6907 (3 Novembre 2008)

D'acc Merci beaucoup !  Et une petite derniere question, j'ai l'impression que l'autonomie de l'ipod nano 4th est faible (je l'ai recharger hier avec mon ordinateur, et encore je l'ai pa utilisé aprés l'avoir charger, c'est que ce matin que j'ai comencé a écouté de la musique avec ! à 15h, battrie faible ... ) Vous en pensez quoi?

P.S : Sa marche si je prend ce chargeur secteur ? C'est marqué compatible Ipod donc je suppose que oui ... (Je cherche le moin cher possible  )


----------



## fandipod (3 Novembre 2008)

Je pense que ça peut marcher... pour ce qui est de l'autonomie de la batterie il y a eu des retours pour celà.... Mais il faut peut-être attendre une mise à jour de l'ipod pour l'autonomie de la batterie... Mais bon plus les ipod sont fin plus les choses sont de qualités ou moins performant.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2008)

stef6907 a dit:


> Vous en pensez quoi?
> 
> P.S : Sa marche si je prend ce chargeur secteur ? C'est marqué compatible Ipod donc je suppose que oui ... Je cherche le moin cher possible


C'est une blaque j'espère? 
Moins cher pour 9...

Enfin tu fais comme tu le sens, mais bon, on t'aura prévenu.


----------



## fandipod (3 Novembre 2008)

LOL.... En plus il y a les frais de port.... enfin bon je pense que tu seras plus tranquille avec  un chargeur apple que un truc premier prix... Qu'est ce que vous en pensez?

EDIT Modération : pas de H-S siouplet.


----------



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2008)

Il est clair qu'il serait idiot de privilégier un produit 9&#8364; moins cher par rapport à un produit signé oncle Steve&#8230;

Mais après, tu le fais comme tu le sens, si ça marche comme un pendule sans pile, c'est à dire que ça ne fonctionne correctement que 2 fois par jour, alors faudra pas venir pleurer...


----------



## stef6907 (4 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour toutes vos réponse, je crois bien que je vais acheté le chargeur secteur d'apple a 25, c'est vrai que sa serai plus préférable et plus sur !
        Encore merci !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

stef6907 a dit:


> Merci pour toutes vos réponse, je crois bien que je vais acheté le chargeur secteur d'apple a 25, c'est vrai que sa serai plus préférable et plus sur !
> Encore merci !



Sinon, tu as la solution MacWay. Ils vendent généralement des articles qui fonctionnent convenablement et qui, si ils ne sont pas certifiés officiellement par Apple, sont tout du moins, plus abordable.

Par exemple, ce chargeur Novodio pour iPod/iPhone.


----------



## stef6907 (5 Novembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Sinon, tu as la solution MacWay. Ils vendent généralement des articles qui fonctionnent convenablement et qui, si ils ne sont pas certifiés officiellement par Apple, sont tout du moins, plus abordable.
> 
> Par exemple, ce chargeur Novodio pour iPod/iPhone.



D'ac, merci pour la solution ! Je vais voir a la fnac et demander conseille aux vendeurs pour les produits de 1er prix, autrement je prendrai le chargeur secteur d'apple !
Encore merci !


----------



## fandipod (5 Novembre 2008)

Je donne mon avis sans faire de flood..... Je pense que les produits Macway sont très performantet à un très bas prix. Moi j'ai un transmetteur fm qui marche remarquablement et un membre de famille a ce chargeur et il en ait très satisfait.


En éspérant que mon message te sera utile.


----------

